

LG and Plex partnering on TV, BluRay player to take on AppleTV, Boxee Box et al - Timothee
http://elan.plexapp.com/2010/09/02/plex-and-the-future-of-television/

======
Timothee
This one took me a bit by surprise. I've been using Plex for a few months but
I thought of this project more as a hobby (not for me, for its developers),
the less famous, successful sibling of Boxee's. Basically, it felt like it was
a second step from Boxee: one would have heard about and tried Boxee, and then
been told to try Plex instead.

The developer documentation is almost inexistent, some of their plugins (e.g.
Pandora) don't look very good; but still their interface and plugin library
are great.

I'm interested to see how much of the current Plex will live in these LG
products: will I be able to play Netflix and hulu for example? Overall, I'm
pretty excited about this.

------
yardie
I certainly didn't expect this one. I always thought the difference between
Plex and XBMC was the integration with iLife and it feeling and running like
an Apple application.

I guess this Plex server is better than I expected if a big company like LG is
backing it. I'm curious why they didn't choose the original over a fork. XBMC
seems to have a more active community than Plex. Primarily attributable to its
availability on multiple platforms.

BTW, I'm not in the market to buy another TV for a few more years. But if they
manage to get Plex working on the new Apple TV then I would be locked in.

------
jnoller
This is stunning - as someone who has been trying to find a good, cheap and
extensible media solution for my house a box with plex just baked in that also
plays blu-rays is a sweet deal in my opinion.

Heck, if someone hacks plex onto the new appletv, I'll buy one of those too. I
much prefer plex's interface to that of the AppleTV

------
akadien
That's fantastic news. From hobby project to this. It makes me have second
thoughts about my AppleTV order.

------
rbranson
Uh, guess I'll be delaying my BD player purchase for a while.

